# Shadslinger does it again



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

An absolutely beautiful morning on the pond! Da Man did not let us down. He has had some gps trackers inserted on some of the white bass and using that located several schools in the lake and we did well! I did not take pics of the fish. 50 white bass and one lonely Blue. 

Hats off again Loy, U Duh Man!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Glad you guys could make it out and that we found some fish, fishing has been pretty tough lately. 

It was a beautiful day on the lake and great to see some white bass biting DuckTracker slabs again!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome report. Glad to see some whites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats a mess of fish!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Loy is the man, glad someone found some fish.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Great news !!! Good job men.


----------



## fisher_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

Shadslinger is the man, I think he could find fish in a dry barrel:cheers:


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome! Loy knows how to catch dem white bass.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like a fun trip..... nice catches....


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice pile of fish!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Only Sir Loy can.....*

I will be coming up to LL in the morning with a Bud customer and his 223 Black
Jack / Etec 250...for a fresh water boat check out prior to going back to the slip at Port Bolivar ...I'll have my Lowrance Gen3 7" with down/side image working but I do not expect to find any fish.....will have ice and a couple rods
just in case I accidentally find some WB now that I have a little intel to work with....LOL

Nice Catch ....

D Law 
Liberty


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Momma's Worry said:


> I will be coming up to LL in the morning with a Bud customer and his 223 Black
> Jack / Etec 250...for a fresh water boat check out prior to going back to the slip at Port Bolivar ...I'll have my Lowrance Gen3 7" with down/side image working but I do not expect to find any fish.....will have ice and a couple rods
> just in case I accidentally find some WB now that I have a little intel to work with....LOL
> 
> ...


5-17-19
3hr boat test run ....think we found some WB schools on the hills between the Island and Park next to the river channel but no bites ...water is trashed 
worst I have seen ....
D Law 
Liberty


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Shadslinger*

It was much tougher today, only got about 30-32 and we hit maybe 15 spots. Seems like the cloudy day had a definite impact on their being able to see the bait. But, Da Man still got us on fish! 3 or 4 hear and 3 or 4 there and it was a good day! Got a bit bouncy about 9:30 but seemed to lay back about noon when we were leaving.

Tks again Loy!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pic


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was much tougher indeed, thanks for fishing with me guys!
Hopefully the lake will continue to clear and those imported white bass will bite good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Mud Bugs and Catfish ...5-19-2019*

the flooded woods with flowing water anywhere around Liberty are working with cats and crawfish ....we have been doing well on them but it is a lot of work....caught the largest and only channel cat I have seen to date at 8lbs....as the blues dominate 2-12lbs ...no big hauls(4-5lbs per trap) of crawfish but one to two lbs is normal for a 12hr soak per trap .....beware as Gators are everywhere
right now ......

D Law 
Liberty


----------

